

 Get your free AppSumo bundle while you can - withoutfriction
http://appsumo.com/hacker-monthly/?r=2zaN

======
withoutfriction
Note - I chucked an affiliate code on the end there, but I don't think it will
do much considering it is a free deal :P

And if you ask 'then why did you do it in the first place', I don't really
have much of an answer - I just knew that if I did people like me (aka HN)
prefer a disclosure.

So cheers guys, make the most of the free stuff - I'm not affiliated with the
company just thought someone might find this useful.

